# inlaying powder?



## Dilland (Apr 28, 2008)

recenty have taken an intrance in inlay, but- WoodCraft has no inlay powder, google didn't offer much resort either- anyone?


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dilland_
> 
> recenty have taken an intrance in inlay, but- WoodCraft has no inlay powder, google didn't offer much resort either- anyone?


I responded to a thread recently with some info you might find interesting.  I use this powder with epoxy for lots of filling situations.  Click the link and scroll down to my post with the photo.  In the photo you will se a dowel rod that I used to make some sample accent rings.  I think they look really nice and sand and polish well.http://162.42.234.18/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=36196


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 28, 2008)

Colored Two part epoxy
embossing powder and CA
crushed stone and CA or epoxy
Do a good turn daily!
Don



> _Originally posted by Dilland_
> 
> recenty have taken an intrance in inlay, but- WoodCraft has no inlay powder, google didn't offer much resort either- anyone?


----------



## rherrell (Apr 29, 2008)

I get all my stones and minerals from Great South Minerals and Gems and crush them myself using the mortar and pestle technique.
Some of my favorites are Malachite, Turquoise, Azurite and Calcite.
As long as you stay 6 or below on the Mohs hardness scale you'll be fine. It's more work this way but it's NATURAL and that's important to me.


----------



## jwalt191 (May 2, 2008)

You might try ground coffee, cinnamon, paprika, or anything else you might have in the spice cabinet. This is a cheap easy solution to inlay. See the red paprika bands below on a Faux Ivory and Snakeskin Set.


----------



## Gulfcoast (May 5, 2008)

"recenty have taken an intrance in inlay, but- WoodCraft has no inlay powder, google didn't offer much resort either- anyone?"


--- Craft Supplies/Woodturners catalog has several types, metal powder, metal dust and crushed stone powder. (pg 70, 2007/2008 Fall/Winter issue.

Joe


----------



## CSue (May 23, 2008)

> Colored Two part epoxy
> embossing powder and CA
> crushed stone and CA or epoxy
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


So are you saying I can color the CA with embossing powder before I use it to do inlay or glue tubes?  Doesn't it change the hardening properties of the CA?


----------



## LEAP (May 23, 2008)

Sue take a look at Ed davidsons video http://content.penturners.org/video/inlay_01.wmv
From our library.


----------



## Petricore (May 30, 2008)

The way I do it to fix voids/mistakes, and will do it when I start inlays, is dump the powder or material in the hole (overflowing it) then fill it in with the thin ca and let it dry, shave it off with your best tool and then sand ect....  The ca is meant to bind stuff like this together so its all good.

-Linc


----------

